# What happen when a electric golf/car go to incline??



## dvnccbmacbt (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi,

I have a question about EV performance when climb up.

If I keep the accelerator pedal unchange (at a stable position, ex: 50%) and go to a slope street, what happen to vehicle's speed? Does it decrease and stable at a slower speed? Or the controller will keep speed unchange?

I appreciate any help! Thank you very much!


----------



## McRat (Jul 10, 2012)

The accelerator pedal controls the amount of HP available. So you climb a hill, you slow down.

Most golf carts have a top speed governor. 12mph? Something like that. Hence, if it has enough HP to climb a grade at 24mph, pushing the pedal down more than 50% has no effect.


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

dvnccbmacbt said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question about EV performance when climb up.
> 
> ...


Most vehicle controllers are are commanding torque with pedal position. This is the same with ICE vehicles and is a way that makes intuitive sense to people. So when you head up a hill you will slow down and if you head down an incline you will speed up.


----------

